# clinical case question--help please



## xnotoriouzpakix (May 23, 2012)

A 65 years old male Asian driver complained of sudden shortness of breath for an hour, no fever, no cough, no diarrhea, no vomiting, no chest pain. He had diabetes for 11 years and myocardial infarction for 5 years. PE: BP 170/105mmHg, moist rales in both lungs, especially in the base, HR 120bpm, no murmurs, regular S1 diminished. ECG showed old anterior myocardial infarction.
*What is the probable diagnosis for this patients?
*Why do you make such diagnosis? Your reasons?
*Write down the treatment for this patient briefly?


i thought congestive heart failure but am very unsure of the correct answers??


----------



## docdoc (May 29, 2012)

*pulmonary edema due to CCF.. u are right ! *



xnotoriouzpakix said:


> A 65 years old male Asian driver complained of sudden shortness of breath for an hour, no fever, no cough, no diarrhea, no vomiting, no chest pain. He had diabetes for 11 years and myocardial infarction for 5 years. PE: BP 170/105mmHg, moist rales in both lungs, especially in the base, HR 120bpm, no murmurs, regular S1 diminished. ECG showed old anterior myocardial infarction.
> *What is the probable diagnosis for this patients?
> *Why do you make such diagnosis? Your reasons?
> *Write down the treatment for this patient briefly?


ANSWERS : 



pulmonary edeme, CCF
history of MI, rales in both lungs
treatment : give oxygen, diuretics, medicines for ccf, make the patient sit at an angle of 30 degrees

i hope that helps  
thanx, good luck !


----------

